# Smoker sprayer



## Sheed88 (Dec 15, 2019)

Any recommendations on a food grade compression sprayer? I can find anything other than fharden compression sprayers that have a plastic smell inside. I’m trying to find something for when I need to spray briskets when I’m smoking them


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 15, 2019)

My wife got an olive oil sprayer I believe under the Food Network brand.  Aluminum reservoir with a built in pump to mist olive oil similar to canned cooking spray.
Many models are available on-line that have an aluminum reservoir.
Is that what you seek?


----------



## Sheed88 (Dec 15, 2019)

I’ve seen those by I’m looking for a compression sprayer like the ones used for gardening


----------



## Sheed88 (Dec 15, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> My wife got an olive oil sprayer I believe under the Food Network brand.  Aluminum reservoir with a built in pump to mist olive oil similar to canned cooking spray.
> Many models are available on-line that have an aluminum reservoir.
> Is that what you seek?



I’ve seen those by I’m looking for a compression sprayer like the ones used for gardening


----------



## daveomak (Dec 16, 2019)

There's always the manual "sprayer".....    It won't plug and it's easy to clean....


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 16, 2019)

Sheed88 said:


> I’ve seen those by I’m looking for a compression sprayer like the ones used for gardening


The unit my wife got is a compression sprayer.  Only holds a cup or so.
That said, I don't waste my time (or heat) spraying, spritzing, or mopping.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 16, 2019)

Try a Google search for food grade compression sprayers.


----------

